# Marmalade Hoverfly in flight



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Took about 450 images - here's three that hit the spot :thumbs:

Was about 2 inches from it in the end 

#1









#2









#3









1D Mark IV & 100mm macro IS

drew


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing pictures


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i know nothing about photography but those pictures are stunning...:thumb:
pic no.3 is my fave...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Superb stuff:thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photography mate. :thumb:


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

What kit and settings did you use?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work!! :thumb:

How did we manage pre-digital, 450 exposures would have been out of the question?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks everyone :thumb:



Fuzzybrush said:


> What kit and settings did you use?


1D Mark IV & 100mm macro IS

cheers,
drew


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Permission to share the top image on Facebook please Drew?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh feel free matey, anytime 

Cheers!
drew


----------

